
How To Make Your Own Multi-Touch Pad for $2  - nickb
http://www.thethinkingblog.com/2007/09/how-to-make-your-own-multi-touch-pad.html
======
ivankirigin
I can't wait for a good multi-touch lcd as a standard input into any computer.

------
daniel-cussen
Reminds me of that $5 laser microphone that could record conversations from
miles away.

